# My fourth and last Komet of the year...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are the pictures of my 1/48 scale Testors/HAWK Me 163B, it has been so wet and cold here the past week I could not get outside to take these pics unti now.

































































Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She is looking great especially when done in the B&W Photo Style.....Cheers mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What can I say that I haven't said before?
:thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Mark and John!


























Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice!! Really reaslistic photos. The old Hawk kit never looked better!
Steve


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments on my pictures, this Komet turned out much better than my first attempts at building this kit in the mid 1960s.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Each set of photos surpasses the one before - you've really made those 'in flight' photos look like they're really flying!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man,

I also have a kit of the Bachem Natter and when built some of the pics will be done as it leaves the launch tower similar to the Komet take-off pics.


Agentsmith


----------

